# Valentine One Vs. Escort Passport 9500ix



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

I recently got popped by a cop so now I'm looking at radar detectors. I used a cobra in my firebird but I'v heard alot about the valentine and passport and I want the best protection money can buy. So I wanna hear from people who own one these guys or have an even better suggestion!

-Harry-


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had an Escort Passport 8900 for over 8 years and I love it. It's never let me down.. but now I get a lot of false alarms. It's gotten a lot of use though. The Passport can display up to 3 signals from each band at once which is pretty sweet. I have never used a Valentine so I don't know much about them besides the directional arrows to show where the signal is coming from, which is pretty cool. The one thing to remember is detectors only help if the officer drives around with his radar on. Most cops do this but some can just gun you instantly. State/highway cops do this all the time. Got me coming over a hill in Wisconsin and cost me $275 for goin 13 over! By the time you realize what happened its too late.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Speaking of pop guns... I hear there are radar detectors that can also jam cop radars. Do those actually work?

-Harry-


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a legitimate standalone laser jamming system instead of a detector if you insist on speeding without using your eyes/common sense.

Police are quite obvious with their hidey tricks/tactics, including the unmarked cars, _if_ you look closely. Keep it under 10 over, 5 is plenty safe IMO... then you're not worth their time.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I had two V1's (one for each car) and I got sick of the beeping. They helped me out and I loved the Arrows but after a while I started to ignore it, so it stopped helping me.

I sold both, and have been kicking around the idea of buying a 9500ix although I don't know how effective it will be for me as I don't really speed a lot. I'd like it for long trips though.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw something that detectors really can't save you now, but the good jammers can. I know nothing about the subject, but that jamming stuff was cool to watch - the car was invisible.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Detectors don't help you anymore because the laser is instant. You might as well be trying to dodge a bullet when you hear the gun go off.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a Whistler Pro 78, and it tested as good as the high end detectors except around corners and over hills. The Valentine and Passport are the best detectors. I picked mine up for $130, so was much cheaper and still good. It has saved my butt on many occasions. Then the speaker blew and I got 2 tickets in a half an hour, stupid speaker. So, for me in the south this detector is great as they don't use laser or instant on that much. I need to look into a jammer, that would be cool. How much are they?
As for the Valentine and Passport, I think you need to send those back in for calibration every so often, that could explain some false signals as it ages.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check your local laws for jammers. Most states are illegal. I think is obvious if your the only guy that day this is radar/laser will act up he will be suspicious. Laser, the cop has to be stationary and some radars are instant on i think its POP or something. Read the discriptions real good make sure they have all that they offer. I haven't had a radar dectector well over 8 or 9 years. I like to those remote mounted radar/laser detectors but they are too rich for my blood.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I have no experience with either of those detectors. But my cheap ass $60 Cobra has saved my butt plenty of times. The trick around here though is to have a "rabbit" in front of you. Cops in my area use instant on, and if I'm the first car in line it doesn't matter how good of a detector I have. By the time I hear it they already have my speed. If I don't have a "rabbit" I'm doing four over the limit. Luckily they don't use laser here yet.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Its pretty funny how a device that is blatantly designed to help you disobey laws is not just ripped off the shelves by the government.:lol:

Also I saw this stuff called "veil" it looks like a can of spray that you use to coat your headlights with and that should scrable laser and radar?

And check this out Myths of Radar Jammers Debunked by Cop


----------



## 66 Poncho (Sep 13, 2010)

I used to get speeding tickets all the time until 6 years ago I bought a K40 windshield mounted radar/laser detector. That company also makes an integrated detector that also jams radar/laser signals. Many local vette owners buy them, but they are costly -- $1100! I believe it's called the diffuser.

Laser Defuser EX & EX2 | K40 Electronics


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I haven't had a radar dectector well over 8 or 9 years. .


Why did you need a radar detector when you were 10??? :willy:
Had to, you posted the pics..:cheers

Heres a link to a K40 comparison:
http://www.radartest.com/article.asp?articleid=1064

I guess they have the Escort Passport 9500 out now that is GPS and hud, this is the shizzle..
http://www.laserveil.com/escort/passport/9500i/


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Why did you need a radar detector when you were 10??? :willy:
> Had to, you posted the pics..:cheers


Allright keep it up and I'll put you on a time out.
:cheers


----------

